# 2002 Maxima. Replaced engine and showing code P0605



## brandonmahoney (Aug 22, 2017)

Replaced the engine in my 02 Maxima. It cranks, but doesn't turn over. It shows P0605 which is a ROM Error. Any advice on what I need to do?


----------

